# What do different types get in this philosophical dichotomy test?



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Find it funny that my last one is 50/50.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Well, I guess it's "kinda" true🤔


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

View attachment 868717


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Sensational said:


> View attachment 868717


Gah! It's not showing up.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Roslyn said:


> Gah! It's not showing up.


Thank you
Not sure what happened with it


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

Whoa, am I really that spiritual, and I am an INTJ? >v>


----------



## 543452 (Mar 15, 2015)

Excellent test. Thanks Reginer. I'm an INFJ and my results are:

86% Spiritualism vs 14% Materialism
63% Altruism vs 37% Egoism
73% Idealism vs 27% Pragmatism
70% Asceticism vs 30% Hedonism
70% Moralism vs 30% Nihilism
67% Romanticism vs 33% Rationalism
58% Absolutism vs 42% Skepticism

The test gave me theism, humanism, and platonism as my 3 key philosophical stances. I'm already an avid supporter of monotheism and humanism, so again, great test Reginer.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------

